# SUPER EXTREME CRAPPY LOW Configuration for Crysis



## jtfire55 (Nov 24, 2008)

can anyone give me the cfg of a SUPER EXTREME CRAPPY LOW configuration, the lowest configuration ever. Like turning off shrubs moving water and other things. Remeber the lowest thing you can think of but must be playable. Winner gets a prize. :tongue:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try some of these..

*Author:* Seiko809
*Entrance Date:* 15.08.2008, 05:36

This is the file I have long used to play Crysis on my 7900GS. The base for the file was from Cuban Legend's config file, but I heavily edited it to obtain optimal results for my PC. Basically, I aimed to enable High shaders without a compromise in performance from Medium settings. I use a resolution of 1024x768 and get about 20 FPS on a 7900GS (slightly overclocked), E6300, and 2GB of RAM. Adjust the settings to fit your PC. For instance, if you have less RAM, you might try lowering texture details with sys_LowSpecPak = 1 instead of 0; or try setting r_TexturesStreaming from 0 to 1.

Hope it works well for everyone that uses it. PM me if you find further ways to optimize it, or have any problems with installation.


*Features:*

* Designed for 7900 and 8600 GPU's
* Increased Framerates.




*Installation instructions:*

1. Set all settings to LOW and hit apply. Exit Crysis.
2. Backup any current autoexec.cfg files inside the 'Crysis' directory
3. Move the downloaded (And of course unzipped) autoexec.cfg to the Crysis directory.
4. Restart Crysis.


















Download
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Author:* bado567 
*Entrance Date:* 16.07.2008, 07:06


This config improves various features in the game, while being optimized to run best on an nVidia GeForce 8600GT graphics card.

*Changelog V 1.1.0:*

* Fixed problem with performance in HDR
* Fixed Shaders on vegetation
* Fixed overall performance




*Features:*

* Vegetation effect changes for a more realistic appearance
* Improved Depth of Field effects
* Improved game Shadows



*Installation guide:*

1. Go to your Crysis game folder -> Electronic Arts -> Crytek -> Crysis.
2. Copy the downloaded configuration (.cfg) file into this folder.


NOTE:If you use modified object files, scripts or textures the cheatprotection won't let you play.










Download

============================================
Source: http://www.mycrysis.com/filebase.php
============================================

Edit:
If none of the above work for you then post your system specs and i'll make one up for you.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hey Aus_karlos you can see my specs under my avatar, can I find a tweak for my Geforce 9400 GT? , I usually play the game at medium settings with a res of 800 x 600 and I get 35 to 40 fps (shadows off and AA off).


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, I tried the configuration in this thread (the first one) it was good (35 fps) but after 3 to 4 mins I had a BSOD and the PC restarts, I remember these 2 lines from the error : BCCode: 1000007e BCP1: C0000005
any ideas?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Check your event viewer to see if it recorded the BSOD.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, I checked the Event Viewer, and the log that I found was in the system registered as Error was this : 

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	System Error
Event Category:	(102)
Event ID:	1003
Date: 1/10/2009
Time: 3:35:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	ROOM
Description:
Error code 1000007e, parameter1 c0000005, parameter2 bf0bbe9c, parameter3 b9f8dbfc, parameter4 b9f8d8f8.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 System E
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72 rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65 ror code
0018: 20 31 30 30 30 30 30 37 1000007
0020: 65 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d e Param
0028: 65 74 65 72 73 20 63 30 eters c0
0030: 30 30 30 30 30 35 2c 20 000005, 
0038: 62 66 30 62 62 65 39 63 bf0bbe9c
0040: 2c 20 62 39 66 38 64 62 , b9f8db
0048: 66 63 2c 20 62 39 66 38 fc, b9f8
0050: 64 38 66 38 d8f8


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well this is the name of the BSOD "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" It just means at the time you where using your Graphics card on a registered IRQL number another driver used the same IRQL number. Update all your drivers. Usually its just a one time thing. If it persists start a thread in XP support and they will sort you out.


----------



## random.random18 (Apr 13, 2010)

I know this is a long time after this thread first started but i was just wondering if you could make a configuration up for me. if you can here are my sytem specs: CPU: IntelCeleron Dual core, Ram: 2gb, Hard-Drive: 250gb, Gma 950. The computer is an Acer Emachine E525. If you could make me one it would be great.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You have a intel graphics card, there is no luck for you at to even get the game running.


----------



## random.random18 (Apr 13, 2010)

The game runs okay but the fps is really low.


----------



## random.random18 (Apr 13, 2010)

Can anyone help?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Its an intelchipset, you should have a dedicated video card to run this. I don't know your budget but I would say for around $210 you could get a decent PSU and graphics card.

POWERCOLOR AX5750 512MD5-H Radeon HD 5750 512MB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Retail 
$120

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail
$90


----------



## random.random18 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks i will think about upgrading


----------

